# Woking Nuffield? Wessex Fertility? Any experiences?



## Lillia (Apr 16, 2013)

I was just wondering if anyone has any experiences of these clinics. They are the clinics closest to me geographically, and therefore I am thinking of using one of them for IUI (if it was Wessex fertility, it would be their satellite at the Hampshire Clinic in Basingstoke).

I know that neither of them treat the same numbers of single women as many of the London clinics, but I figured that the treatments are the same, regardless of where the sperm comes from and shouldn't therefore affect the quality of the treatment. 

In many ways I want to get a feel for the clinics and the staff, but I don't want to go too far down the line with a clinic that doesn't then turn out to be very good. It could be a very expensive process!

So, i would be really grateful to hear from anyone who has any experience of these clinics, or anyone with general advice about choosing the most appropriate clinic.

Lillia


----------



## Diesy (Jul 19, 2010)

Long way from me Lillia, so sorry no reports, but have you tried the location threads?

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=218.0

It's always really useful to get the skinny on clinics. You can always ask about a visit, a looksee around. I did that with my local clinic, I had a chat with a nurse and there was no charge. Although I did end up getting a scan and bloods done while I was there.  It's expensive to go around getting consultations everywhere to it's a good idea to do some homework. Go for it, give a couple a call!

Diesy


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

Woking is my nearest clinic but when I was starting out they didn't treat single women so I didn't even contact them
couple of singlies have used Southampton and been very happy with them
one thing to check is availability of sperm - some clinics have waiting lists or you need to import from overseas sperm bank - vs London clinics tend to (although not always) have their own sperm banks
best of luck,
Suitcase
x


----------



## Lillia (Apr 16, 2013)

Thanks Diesy and Suitcase,

I hadn't seen the locations thread so will have a look there.

Both Woking and Southampton have told me that there is no waiting list for sperm. Southampton have some of their own donors or import from overseas, and at Woking it is all imported.

I was fairly set that Woking would be best for me as it is nearest, but the issue of importing sperm is making me question it. I am just concerned that when my child may choose to trace their donor, this will be much more difficult if they live abroad. Also wondering if somewhere that treats more single women may be more understanding of my situation, but that's not a massive factor.

I think I shouldn't let it bother me (it is a small world after all!), and I know that a lot of the donors from UK clinics may actually live or move overseas later.

Am I right in thinking that although the donors from overseas are limited to having children in 10 uk families, they may then have many further donor children in their own country?

So much to consider!

xx


----------

